# Probleme mit FritzBox 7330



## Wazula (5. März 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Seit einem Monat haben ich mir eine FritzBox zugelegt und Probleme eine RMA haben ich schon hinter mir ohne Erfolg. Das Problem ist folgendes:


> 04.03.12 23:08:14       DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
> 04.03.12 23:07:59       DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
> 04.03.12 23:07:43       DSL-Synchronisierung beginnt (Training).
> 04.03.12 23:07:31       Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.
> ...


Wie nur schwer zu erkennen gibt es aus mir unverständlichen gründen ständige Verbindungsabbrüche. Dies tritt ungefähr alle 2ten Tag auf aber dann wie hier zu sehen mehrmals. Bei AVM haben wir das Problem schon gemeldet und dann gab darauf hin eine RMA. Die Anmeldedaten sind richtig eingegeben über das 4 Augen-Prinzip sowie vor als auch nach dem Umtausch. Der Anbieter ist zurzeit noch Arcor(Vodafone). Mit dem vom Anbieter bereitgestellten Router sind die Fehler nicht zu sehen falls es dort auch welche geben sollte. Auch die Fehlerbehebung seitens AVM wurde zweimal durchgeführt (Link).

Die Dämpfungswerte sind:


> Aktuelle Datenrate
> 3456 kbit/s (Empfangsrichtung) 448 kbit/s (Senderichtung)
> 
> Leitungsdämpfung
> ...


Ich bin Ratlos und würde mich über jede helfende Antwort freuen.


----------



## daniel05 (5. März 2012)

Hast du sonst noch ne Anschlussdose in der Wohnung? Wenn ja, musst du die mal aufmachen und schauen ob da vielleicht ein Kabel locker ist. An der Anschlussdose auch mal prüfen. Wenn du 2 hast, musst du die so verkabeln das die direkt an dem Kabel sind...durchschleifen. Check deinen Splitter, Provider anfunken...die geben dir meist kostenlos einen und mal den Techniker fragen ob Störungen vorliegen.
Natürlich auch alle original Kabel und Netzteile benutzen. 
Wenn da kein Fehler auftaucht, kannst du dich an die Fritzfirmware machen und mal googeln ob es da Probleme gibt...evtl. Support AVM.

Dann evtl. PC Hardware (Lankarte) und Software prüfen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. März 2012)

@Wazula
Die resync`s und deine leitungsdaten passen irgendwie nicht zusammen.Deine störabstandsmarge ist so hoch,das es locker für 8-10 mbit reichen sollte.
Kannst du mal auf der web-oberfläche der fritzbox auf "dsl-informationen" gehen und die reiter dsl,spektrum und statistik als bild hier posten? (leitung sollte idealer weise mal einen tag ohne resync gelaufen sein,geht aber auch so)
Was für einen router hast du von deinem anbieter bekommen? (steht auf der unterseite/rückseite) Vieleicht kann ich dir zu den benötigten status-informationen verhelfen.


----------



## Crymes (6. März 2012)

Probier mal, bei den DSL Einstellungen die DSL Störregler ganz nach (glaube) Links zu schieben.
Dann ziehe mal den Stecker und schaue, ob die Probleme verschwunden sind. Ansonsten kannst du die FritzBox auch als Router hinter dem anderen Modem betreiben.


----------



## Wazula (6. März 2012)

Vielen dank für die doch so umfangreichen aufgaben 
Die Bilder werde ich heute oder morgen mal hochladen. Auch das mit dem Störregler habe ich schon schritt weise versuche jedoch erst um zwei schritte (ja es geht nach links) werde ihn mal nach ganz Links stellen.


----------



## Wazula (6. März 2012)

Soo hier die Bilder aus der FritzBox Monitor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei dem alten Gerät handelt es sich um eine Arcor-Easy Box A600 WLAN



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. März 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> Soo hier die Bilder aus der FritzBox Monitor


Dein spektrum schaut aber garnicht gut aus. Zu allererst solltest du mal eine leitungsstörung an Arcor/Vodafone melden. Parallel dazu solltest du auch,soweit dir möglich, deine hausverkabelung überprüfen. Ich weiß nicht,was für einen telefonanschluß du hast (analog,isdn oder ip),aber die kabel zwischen 1. tae->splitter-> modem sollte jeweils so kurz als möglich ausfallen und zwischen splitter und modem bitte auch kein handelsübliches telefon-kabel benutzen. Besser ist das orginal fritzbox-kabel oder simples cat.5e netzwerkkabel.
Habt ihr eigentlich mehr als eine tae-dose für euren telefonanschluß? Wenn ja,bitte telefone oder sonstiges gerät,was dort angestöpselt ist, bitte abziehen. Das modem und der splitter gehören übrigens an die 1. tae.



> bei dem alten Gerät handelt es sich um eine Arcor-Easy Box A600 WLAN


Schade,hatte auf ein wlan-modem 200 oder ein speedmodem gehofft. Denen kann man zusätzliche daten entlocken was bei den easyboxen leider nicht geht. (nicht das ich wüsste)


Crymes schrieb:


> Probier mal, bei den DSL Einstellungen die DSL Störregler ganz nach (glaube) Links zu schieben.


Das ist bei dem anschluß des te leider sinnlos.Er ist wohl über telekom stur auf 3 mbit geschalten...
Einzig ein regler für den Impulsstörungsschutz (INP) würde etwas bringen.Diesen habe ich bis jetzt aber nur in der aktuellen labor-firmware für die 7270 zu sehen bekommen. Ich schätze aber mal,das es ihn in zukünftigen firmwares geben wird.


----------



## Ruzzak (6. März 2012)

Ich würde es dem Provider melden hatte das selbe bei 1und1 und einer FritzBox. Es war der selbe Fehler es ging paar Tage dann ging's wieder nicht. Nach einem Anruf bei 1und1 hat sich das Problem gelegt jedoch wurde meine Leitung von 16 000 auf ca 13 000 gesenkt.

MfG Ruzzak


----------



## Wazula (7. März 2012)

> Ich weiß nicht,was für einen telefonanschluß du hast (analog,isdn oder ip),aber die kabel zwischen 1. tae->splitter-> modem sollte jeweils so kurz als möglich ausfallen und zwischen splitter und modem bitte auch kein handelsübliches telefon-kabel benutzen. Besser ist das orginal fritzbox-kabel oder simples cat.5e netzwerkkabel.



Ich habe einen VoIP Telefonanschluss.

Zwischen:


FritzBox - Spliter Original Kabel(Y-Kabel FritzBox: RJ45 (4Pins) -> Spliter: RJ45(2Pins) + RJ11(2Pins))
Probleme traten auf - dann andere steck Methoden ausprobiert ohne erfolg


FritzBox - Spliter Original Kabel (Y-Kabel FritzBox: RJ45 (4Pins) -> Spliter: RJ45(2Pins))
FritzBox - Spliter Original Kabel (Y-Kabel FritzBox: RJ45 (4Pins) -> Spliter: RJ11(2Pins))
keine Besserung - dachte mir dann gut da es auch geht wenn nur einer von beiden im Spliter steckt dann nimmste ein besser Isoliertes Kabel CAT6 (8Pins) jedoch in der Buchse vom Spliter sind nur 2Pins belegt aber wie ihr seht gleiches Problem.

Also bei dieser Verbindung sollte nicht das Problem sein. Wenn dann später bei der Verkabelung TAE <-> Hausanschluss. Die FritzBox hängt an der 1.TAE Dose

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Infos werde mich gleich mal dranmachen sie in die Tat umzusetzen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. März 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> Ich habe einen VoIP Telefonanschluss.


 Du hast einen VoiP-anschluß und benutzt noch den splitter?
Hast du manchmal noch so ein kabel,mit dem man ein analoges telefon mit der tae verbinden kann? (das von tae zu splitter geht dafür nicht) Wenn ja,dann benutze das mal und verbinde die tae direkt mit der fritzbox (ohne splitter dazwischen) Danach kannst du nochmal testen und schauen,ob dein spektrum noch genau so bescheiden aus sieht. (nicht das der splitter defekt ist)


----------



## Wazula (7. März 2012)

Wird sofort heute Abend getestet! Werde dann berichten.

Soooo:
Also habe es nun mal ausprobier es wie beschrieben Anzuschließen gemeint war wie auf dem Bild das "Kabel NR. 3" nach ca. 5 Minuten noch immer keine Verbindung. Nun wieder so angeschlossen wie es war "Kabel NR.2" - (schon in einem Beitrag zuvor beschrieben nun nur noch mal mit einem Bild) auch wenn nur NR. 1 bzw NR. 1 + NR. 2 angeschlossen sind kommt eine Verbindung zustande.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (8. März 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> Soooo:
> Also habe es nun mal ausprobier es wie beschrieben Anzuschließen gemeint war wie auf dem Bild das "Kabel NR. 3" nach ca. 5 Minuten noch immer keine Verbindung. Nun wieder so angeschlossen wie es war "Kabel NR.2" - (schon in einem Beitrag zuvor beschrieben nun nur noch mal mit einem Bild) auch wenn nur NR. 1 bzw NR. 1 + NR. 2 angeschlossen sind kommt eine Verbindung zustande.


 Wenn kabel 3 das ist,welches auch zum verbinden von tae und splitter genutzt wird,dann kann es nicht gehen.
Wenn du dir den stecker (nicht den tae,sondern der viereckige rj11) dieses kabels an schaust wirst du sehen,das die pins ganz links und rechts außen beschalten sind und der rest nicht.(so benötigt es der splitter am eingang,also am amt`s-anschluß) Du benötigst aber eines,wo die mittleren 2 beschalten sind,damit die fritzbox eine verbindung her stellen kann.(damit werden auch herkömmliche analog-telefone direkt mit der tae verbunden)


----------



## Wazula (9. März 2012)

Oh das ist mein Fehler bei dem Bild. Nene hatte das Kabel von der Fritzbox verwendet das Y-Kabel bei diesem sind am TAE Stecker die mittleren 2 Pins belegt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. März 2012)

Hmmm...Und du hast es sicher richtig angeschlossen? Der splitter ist quasi nur eine frequenzweiche,welche das telefon- vom dsl-signal trennt. Das muß dementsprechend auch ohne gehen. (macht es bei mir auch) Du kannst anstatt des fritzbox-kabels auch ein normales lan-kabel nehmen,wenn du einen adapter-stecker von tae auf lan-buchse hast.


----------



## Wazula (10. März 2012)

Hier ein paar Bilder das es "richtig" angeschlossen ist 
Erst einmal die Szenarien bei denen eine Verbindung aufgebaut wird:

Anschlüsse der Fritzbox



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Graues Kabel -> Splitter bzw. zur TAE Dose
Gelbes Kabel -> Computer

TAE Dose und Splitter
*Szenario 1*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FritzBox -> Splitter -> TAE Dose

*Szenario 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FritzBox - über Y-Kabel -> Splitter -> TAE Dose
Die Buchse daneben ist das Haustelefon ein Separates System mit dem kann man nicht nach außen Telefonieren -einfach nicht beachten-

*Szenario 3*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FritzBox - über Adapter -> TAE Dose
das Funktioniert nicht warum auch immer. Splitter ist nicht angeschlossen das ist das Kabel (Schwarz) welches dort zu sehen ist. 

Hier noch mal der Adapter und seine Pins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. März 2012)

Also erstmal,ich glaub dir das auch ohne die foto`s.  Das von dem adapter-stecker ist allerdings aufschlussreich und deshalb...
HA!!! Ich hab den fehler gefunden... Dein adapter-stecker bietet nur die 2 pins,die für den splitter-eingang relevant sind. Die fritzbox benötigt aber die 2 genau in der mitte. (sind hier leer)


----------



## Wazula (11. März 2012)

Wo bekomme ich dann den benötigten Adapter-Stecker her?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (11. März 2012)

Gute frage,habe solche stecker noch nicht gesehen. Aber habt ihr kein analoges telefon mit anschlußkabel bei euch rum liegen? Das anschlußkabel dafür geht auch für die box (notdürftig,da nicht ideal)
Ansonsten bekommst du in jedem mediamarkt o.ä. ein telefon anschluß-kabel. (eine seite tae und die andere rj11) Einfach eins nehmen,was so kurz wie möglich ist.


----------



## Wazula (12. März 2012)

In der Nacht kam mir eine Idee:
Ich Versuchs mal mit dem Y-Kabel anstatt dem Adapter.
[Die Belegung des Y-Kabels ]AVM - Wie sind das DSL/Telefon-Kabel, die Adapter und die Anschlüsse für Telefoniegeräte der FRITZ!Box belegt?

Wie soll ich dann das Telefonkabel anschließen? An der FritzBox der graue Stecker ist eine RJ45 Buchse und daneben (der Schwarze) eine RJ11 Buchse, diese ist aber zum anschließen eines Telefons nicht zum verbinden mit der Außenwelt. Wollte mich noch mal bedanken für deine Geduld hätte nie gedacht das sich solange einer mit dem Thema befasst.

Edit:
Y-Kabel verwendet -> kein erfolg aber wenn ich der Pinbelegung richtig verstanden habe ist es genauso belegt wie der Adapter

Adapter Stecker zerlegt (Ist ganz einfach - Schraube raus und offen ist er - siehe Bild) So nun Sitze ich hier vor den Einzelteilen aber wie bekomme ich die Pins da raus und umgesteckt  Wackel tut da nicht viel und sinnlos hin und her biegen möchte ich die teile auch nicht umbedingt. Vllt hast du ja ne Idee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. März 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> Wie soll ich dann das Telefonkabel anschließen? An der FritzBox der graue Stecker ist eine RJ45 Buchse und daneben (der Schwarze) eine RJ11 Buchse, diese ist aber zum anschließen eines Telefons nicht zum verbinden mit der Außenwelt.


...indem du einfach den rj11-stecker in die rj45-dose (mit der aufschrift Tel./DSL) steckst. Der rj11 ist kleiner als der rj45 und passt von daher auch da rein. (hab ich auch so laufen,da der rj11 bei jedem test-modem gepasst hat, siehe test in meiner sig)


> Wollte mich noch mal bedanken für deine Geduld hätte nie gedacht das sich solange einer mit dem Thema befasst.


Ist ja kein thema und wieso sollte man sich nicht solange damit befassen? Es gibt hier auch threads,die wesentlich länger sind und außerdem ist dein problem bestimmt noch nicht gelöst. (und noch fallen mir antworten ein )



> Edit:
> Adapter Stecker zerlegt (Ist ganz einfach - Schraube raus und offen ist er - siehe Bild) So nun Sitze ich hier vor den Einzelteilen aber wie bekomme ich die Pins da raus und umgesteckt  Wackel tut da nicht viel und sinnlos hin und her biegen möchte ich die teile auch nicht umbedingt. Vllt hast du ja ne Idee


Hmmm...Scheint klemmverschlüsse zu haben.Du könntest maximal versuchen die kabel mittels flachzange heraus zu ziehen.Allerdings weis ich ja nicht ob du den adapter noch benötigst und er halt ggf.nicht kaputt gehen darf.


----------



## Wazula (12. März 2012)

Das hätte ich nie gedacht das ein RJ11 Kabel in eine RJ45 Buchse passt. Und es Läuft. Mal warten und später im Spektrum usw. schauen was die Fehler sagen. Werde mich dann wieder melden.


----------



## Wazula (12. März 2012)

So um 17:07 wurde eine neue Verbindung aufgebaut da ich den Regler für "Angestrebte Störabstandsmarge" auf Max. Performance gestellt habe. Nach 4 Minuten jenes Ergebnis zu verzeichnen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Fehler sind um ca. 7000 runter gegangen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. März 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> Die Fehler sind um ca. 7000 runter gegangen


 Das kann man nicht vor morgen sagen.In den späteren abendstunden wird das sicherlich noch hoch gehen.
Alles in allem schaut deine bitbelegung (die untere,blau und grün gehaltene kurve) schon etwas besser und vor allem fast typisch für einen kastrierten anschluß wie deinen aus.
Stutzig machen mich aber nach wie vor die einbrüche um den träger 96 bzw. zwischen 112 und 128. Normal dagegen ist der zwischen 176 und 192. Da müssen wir uns wohl beim deutschland-funk beschweren...(funkt auf mittelwelle)
Mal zum vergleich,so sieht mein spektrum aus (DSL ist bei mir getunt,ich habe keine fixe schaltung wie du)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wazula (13. März 2012)

Vorab ein Auszug aus der Push-EMail der FritzBox bezieht sich auf den Vortag


> DSL-Informationen
> 
> Aktuelle Datenrate
> 3456 kbit/s (Empfangsrichtung)	448 kbit/s (Senderichtung)
> ...


näheres kommt später noch nach


----------



## Wazula (13. März 2012)

Und hier noch mal die Auszüge aus der FritzBox Oberfläche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wazula (13. März 2012)

Habe mich mit dem Adapter ein bissel beschäftigt und es hinbekommen nun muss ich nur noch wissen von welchem Pin auf welchen
RJ45 <-> TAE (F)
4 - - - - - ? 
5 - - - - - ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. März 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> Und hier noch mal die Auszüge aus der FritzBox Oberfläche


Das verändert sich schon wieder zum schlechten,zumal in der nacht wieder haufenweise resync`s da waren.
Wie schaut es eigentlich in sachen störungsmeldung aus?


Wazula schrieb:


> Habe mich mit dem Adapter ein bissel beschäftigt und es hinbekommen nun muss ich nur noch wissen von welchem Pin auf welchen
> RJ45 <-> TAE (F)


Die belegung auf der tae-seite lässt du wie sie ist.(es sind nur die 2 belegt)


----------



## Wazula (14. März 2012)

Der Komplette Tag 
13.03.2012


> 13.03.12 20:22:43	Kein WLAN-Gerät mehr angemeldet, Stromverbrauch wird reduziert.
> 13.03.12 16:06:10	WLAN-Gerät angemeldet, WLAN wird mit voller Leistung reaktiviert.
> 13.03.12 09:29:15	Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt. IP-Adresse:
> 178.4.6.163, DNS-Server: 195.50.140.246 und 195.50.140.114, Gateway: 178.4.0.1, Breitband-PoP: MAIX46-erx​13.03.12 09:29:03	PPPoE-Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung.
> ...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2012)

Das log hilft da leider nicht weiter.Das problem dürfte definitiv bei deiner leitung liegen.
Hast du schon eine störmeldung an deinen provider geschickt? Und wenn ja,hat sich schon was getan?


----------



## Wazula (15. März 2012)

Da nächste Woche ein Provider wechsel stattfindet von Vodafone/Arcor -> Telecom mache ich mir keinen Stress mit der Störmeldung vielleicht behebt sich dann das Problem von alleine melde mich da nach dann noch mal mit nem Bild vom Spektrum und so. Bis dahin 
Und eine frage stelle ich mir wieso bist du so bewandert auf dem Gebiet, bist du etwa einer der Techniker?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. März 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> Da nächste Woche ein Provider wechsel stattfindet von Vodafone/Arcor -> Telecom mache ich mir keinen Stress mit der Störmeldung vielleicht behebt sich dann das Problem von alleine melde mich da nach dann noch mal mit nem Bild vom Spektrum und so. Bis dahin


Ah so...Was für eine bandbreite verspricht dir denn die tkom? Und wird es ein normaler oder ein VoIP-anschluß?


> Und eine frage stelle ich mir wieso bist du so bewandert auf dem Gebiet, bist du etwa einer der Techniker?


 Leider nein,ansonsten hätte ich mir schon längst vdsl organisiert. Mal davon ab,ich wär bestimmt nicht bei der tkom,sondern wo anders.So viel beschränktheit,wie ich bei denen schon erlebt habe,kann es auf dieser welt garnicht geben. Ich wundere mich auf alle fälle nicht mehr,das es in deutschland mit der inet-geschwindigkeit nicht wirklich voran geht.
Ich weiß eigentlich nur ein bißchen was,weil ich schon jahrelang eine ratenadaptiv geschaltene leitung haben will und sie ab 28.12.11 auch habe.(aber *nicht* von der tkom) Deshalb hab ich mich schon kreuz und quer durch etliche foren gelesen,die sich mit dsl beschäftigen.Zudem wohne ich leitungstechnisch ganz weit hinten und bis jetzt hat noch jeder tkom-techniker gemeint,das an meinem standort nie mehr als 384kbit gehen werden. Nunja,was soll ich sagen,durch etwas tuning bin ich derzeit bei ca. 3,6 mbit effektiv und das auf einer ca. 6km langen leitung mit mehr als 55 db dämpfung. (not macht halt erfinderisch)
Derzeit ist übrigens das thema "doppeldrossel" in arbeit. Das wird für dich wohl interessant,wenn die tkom deine probleme auch nicht in der griff bekommt und dann nur den ausweg sieht,deine bandbreite weiter zu beschneiden.


----------



## Wazula (25. März 2012)

Soo nun 24h nach der Umstellung hier noch mal die auszüge aus dem FritzBox Monitor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Bandbreite hat sich nichts geändert...
Nach Vertrag wäre zwar mehr drin...bin aber auch in einer seiten Straße


----------



## TurricanVeteran (25. März 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> An der Bandbreite hat sich nichts geändert...
> Nach Vertrag wäre zwar mehr drin...bin aber auch in einer seiten Straße


Dann frag mal bei der tkom nach "RAM".(bzw. ratenadaptiver schaltung) Du scheinst ja an einem infineon-port zu hängen und mit etwas glück kann der sogar das "tkom spezial-RAM".
Allerdings ändert das nix daran,das du an deiner leitung auch 10 mbit haben könntest,wenn die tkom nicht so beschränkt wär.
Ansonsten,die leitungsdaten sehen jetzt gut aus.So solltest du jetzt probleme mehr haben.


----------



## Wazula (26. März 2012)

Was bringt das RAM? 



> [...]Bei der Aushandlung der Übertragungsraten wird die ratenadaptive (englisch rate adaptive) Aushandlung (auch Rate Adaptive Mode, RAM) von der fixen bzw. festen Aushandlung unterschieden.
> Bei der fixen Aushandlung gibt der DSLAM die (Upstream/Downstream-)Übertragungsrate fest vor. Kann aufgrund der momentanen Leitungsausmessung (beispielsweise auch aufgrund von zeitweiligen Störeinflüssen) die vorgegebene Übertragungsrate nicht erreicht werden, schlägt der DSL-Verbindungsaufbau fehl.
> Bei der ratenadaptiven Aushandlung wird dagegen vom DSLAM nur die jeweils maximale Übertragungsrate (oder ein Datenratenkorridor) vorgegeben; gelingt die Verbindungsaushandlung nicht mit der vom DSLAM vorgegebenen maximalen Übertragungsrate, wird ersatzweise die Verbindung mit der höchstmöglichen Übertragungsrate, die die derzeitigen Leitungsbedingungen ermöglichen (innerhalb des Datenratenkorridors), synchronisiert. D.h. die beim Verbindungsaufbau ausgehandelte Übertragungsrate passt sich den Leitungsbedingungen an. Derart konfigurierte ADSL-Anschlüsse sind also ratenadaptiv geschaltet.[..]


Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymmetric_Digital_Subscriber_Line

d.h. Es kann dann sein das evtl eine größere Übertragung zeitweise stattfindet?


Ja ich hänge am Infineon


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. März 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> Was bringt das RAM?


Die schaltung ist dann ratenadaptiv, d.h. das modem syncronisiert mit der geschwindigkeit,die zu dem zeitpunkt gerade machbar ist oder halt dem maximum welches der dslam vor gibt.




> Quelle: Asymmetric Digital Subscriber Line
> 
> d.h. Es kann dann sein das evtl eine größere Übertragung zeitweise stattfindet?


Was heißt "zeitweise"? Du müßtest dich dann wohl eher dauerhaft an höhere geschwindigkeiten gewöhnen. Deine leitung ist auf alle fälle für mehr gut.


----------



## Wazula (27. März 2012)

Alles klar wird gemacht  Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Wazula (1. April 2012)

Heute mal mit dem Kundencenter telefoniert und schöne Musik mir in Ohr dudel lassen 
Also RAM ist verfügbar laut denen mit 16.000 kbit/s jedoch laut FritzBox ist die maximale Leitungskapazität ~ 6.000 kbit/s.
naja mir solls wurscht sein solang ich einen Port mit RAM habe... in 10 Tagen mal überprüfen ob das auch dann der fall ist.

hier noch mal das Bild mit der Leitungskapazität:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. April 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> Also RAM ist verfügbar laut denen mit 16.000 kbit/s


MACHEN!!!!! Es wäre auch schön,wenn du einen beweis-screenshot der dsl-eigenschaften machen könntest. Das will ich nämlich sehen.
Ich vermute aber mal,das du dann vom hauptverteiler auf einen outdoor-dslam geschalten wirst der näher an dir dran ist. (somit sinkt die dämpfung und der speed geht hoch)


> jedoch laut FritzBox ist die maximale Leitungskapazität ~ 6.000 kbit/s.


Lass dich davon nicht irritieren. Der wert sollte sogar auf adsl1 (ist deine leitung derzeit geschalten) noch überboten werden. Ein 16000er anschluß läuft aber generell auf adsl2+,was bei deiner momentanen dämpfung eher 10-12 mbit ermöglichen würde.


----------



## Wazula (2. April 2012)

Wies nicht ob das was zur Sache tut: Das Haus steht an einer Straßenkreuzung und dort steht ein weißter Kasten. 
Klar werde dann in ca 10 Tagen noch mal ein Bildchen von den DSL Informationen liefern keine angst


----------



## Wazula (14. April 2012)

So nun ist es soweit der Techniker hatte angerunfe und gefragt was er machen soll... Naja egal er hat es gemacht nun sieht es so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. April 2012)

Na da hat es sich doch gelohnt. Wie es aussieht bist du zwar noch auf deiner alten leitung,aber jetzt auf annex j geschaltet (hoher upload,jetzt nur noch betrieb ohne splitter) und hast vermutlich das glück die dämpfungskriterien gerade so zu erfüllen.
Dein specktrum schaut zwar etwas komisch,aber die crc-fehlerraten auf deiner seite wiederrum i.o. aus. Du hast nicht zufällig irgendwelche cb-funk antennen in deiner nähe?
Wenn dein router die geschwindigkeit aber ohne resync halten kann und dir das so reicht,ist ja alles in butter.


----------



## Wazula (15. April 2012)

Nein habe keine CB-Funk Quelle in der nähe. Zumindest nicht das ich wüsste. Das haben die von der T-Com auch erwähnt, das kein Splitter dazwischen sein darf - aber ist danke deiner hilfe auch keiner mehr. Könnte das vlt an dem Kabel zwischen Fritz-Box und Wandstecker sein?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. April 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> Könnte das vlt an dem Kabel zwischen Fritz-Box und Wandstecker sein?


 Eher nicht. Aus meiner sicht gibt es nur die möglichkeit,das irgendeine störquelle einstrahlt oder irgendwo ein kontakt korrodiert ist (z.b. im apl oder außerhalb vom haus in einer kupplung unter der straße)
Auf der anderen seite wird dir jetzt unter dsl eine "psd-maske" angezeigt und soweit ich das erlesen konnte bestimmt die,mit wieviel sendeleistung jeder träger gefahren wird. Nicht das da einzelne träger in der leistung zurück gefahren werden um andere leitungen nicht zu stören.  Deine leitung wird ja auch bei knapp 14 mbit sync abgeregelt...
Du mußt also erstmal schauen,ob es so stabil läuft und kannst das specktrum ja mal weiter beobachten. (zwecks veränderungen)


----------



## Wazula (25. April 2012)

Werde morgen noch mal das Spektrum usw. hier verewigen es hat kaum Veränderungen gegeben zumal gestern auch einige Reconnets wieder statt gefunden haben. Ansonsten war die Leitung stabil.


----------



## Wazula (26. April 2012)

So hier noch mal die Daten aus der Oberfläche das Graue sind die "alten Daten" die vom letzten mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. April 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> So hier noch mal die Daten aus der Oberfläche das Graue sind "die alten Daten" die vom letzten mal


Das schaut ein wenig komisch aus. 
Schaltest du die box bei nichtbenutzung ab oder hast du sie gestern nacht um 23 uhr neu gestartet? (im verlauf fehlen für ein paar stunden die snr-werte) Ist die box so eingestellt,das sie sich nach einer bestimmten zeit ohne inet-benutzung vom netz trennt? 
Dein downstream sinkt,wobei der snr hoch geht.  Hast du was unter dem reiter "störsicherheit verstellt? Was für regler werden bei dir da überhaupt angezeigt?


----------



## Wazula (26. April 2012)

Gestern abend um 23 Uhr habe ich nichts gemacht da lag ich friedlich im Bett und habe geschlafen 
Auch die "Nachtabschaltung" des W-Lans ist nicht aktiv. Sonst wüsste ich nicht wo man etwas einstellen kann das sie die Verbindung bei nicht nutzung unterbrechen werden soll/bzw sie sich abschalten soll.
Jedoch habe ich eben mal in dem Ereigniss Monitor geschaut und bin etwas stutzig, da man sosnt immer sich auch die vergagenen Tage anschauen konnte. Aber das ist aber nicht der Fall, nur der heutige Tag ab 10 Uhr und da hat sie den USB Stick eingebunden - wieso auch immer da war niemand zu Hause und der steckt da schon immer und wird auch brav angezeigt.
Einstellmöglichkeiten siehe Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. April 2012)

Dann hat sich deine box von allein neu gestartet. (hab ich auch schon erlebt,für bessere belüftung der box diese einfach mal auf die linke oder rechte seite für hochkannt stellen oder so an wand hängen)
So wie es ausschaut,hast du die letzte fritz-labor drauf. (oder fritz-os 5.2x) Das könnte die leichte instabilität erklären.
Um das ganze etwas stabiler zu bekommen könntest du es mit dem "alten" dsl-treiber versuchen. (unter "störsicherheit" ganz unten das häckchen bei "Vorherige dsl-version verwenden" setzen und neu starten) Zusätzlich würde ich aber noch den regler "Angestrebte störabstandsmarge" bei "senderichtung" um 1-2 stellen richtung max. stabilität setzen. (verringert allerdings den upload) 
Bei "empfangsrichtung" solltest du mal den regler "impulsstörfestigkeit (inp)" um eins richtung max. stabilität setzen.Das verringert zwar den download,aber die box geht dann ggf. beim snr wieder herunter was den download wiederum steigert. (und sich somit ausgleicht)


----------



## Wazula (27. April 2012)

Alles klar wird mal getestet
Firmware: Fritz-OS 5.X (kann sogar genau 5.2 sein)


----------



## Wazula (12. Mai 2012)

So da melde ich mich ma wieder.
Das mit dem alten DSL-Treiber funktionierte nicht es kam keine Verbindung zu stande. Also habe ich nur den Rest umgestellt nun wie beurteilst du die jetzigen Daten?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Mai 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> So da melde ich mich ma wieder.
> Das mit dem alten DSL-Treiber funktionierte nicht es kam keine Verbindung zu stande. Also habe ich nur den Rest umgestellt nun wie beurteilst du die jetzigen Daten?


 Puh... Ich glaube du bist an einem punkt,wo du nix mehr machen kannst. Dementsprechend sollte die tkom deine leitung mal gründlich prüfen.
Dein router zeigt mittlerweile 2 db mehr dämpfung an,wie noch in post 45. Zusätzlich ist der snr nicht wie erhofft herunter gegangen, sondern weiter gestiegen. (auf 22 db) Alles in allem bist du jetzt unterm strich bei ca. 2,5 mbit (ca. 2,9 mibt sync) und das ist eigentlich viel zu wenig für diese leitung.
In bezug auf die fehlerdiagnose würde ich auf ein technik-problem auf seiten der tkom bzw. auf eindringendes wasser in einen der knotenpunkte unter der straße tippen. (Die telefon-kabel unter der erde haben abgänge in form von eingeknüpfen kabeln. Das ganze ist von einem schrumpfschlauch umhüllt und dieses konstruckt wird halt auch mal undicht)


----------



## Wazula (13. Mai 2012)

Das du aus den Infos der Fritzbox so viel auslesen kannst, für mich sind das alles nur Balkendiagramme ohne aussage 
Gut dann werde ich den Support der Telekom mal aufsuchen und denen sagen das sie die Leitung doch mal bitte Prüfen sollen. Kann es auch mit der Fritzbox evtl. zusammen hängen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Mai 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> Das du aus den Infos der Fritzbox so viel auslesen kannst, für mich sind das alles nur Balkendiagramme ohne aussage


Was heißt heraus lesen...Ich schließe einfach nur aus. 
Die specktrums-anzeige verrät einem z.b. welcher träger mit wieviel bit belegt ist. Dabei gilt, je niedriger die bitbelegung der einzelnen träger (blaue kurve,mehr bit pro träger=höhere kurve) umso größer die störungen auf der leitung. (wie z.b. wasser in verbindungsstellen, ein defekter splitter auf seiten der tkom usw.) Werden dagegen weniger träger belegt (also die hinteren fallen weg), ist die leitungsdämpfung einfach höher. (dämpfung zu hoch für die hinteren träger,welche eine höhere frequenz benutzen). 
Eine überbelegung des kabels schließe ich erstmal aus. Das würde nicht zu so einem eklatanten einbruch führen.


> Gut dann werde ich den Support der Telekom mal aufsuchen und denen sagen das sie die Leitung doch mal bitte Prüfen sollen.


Es kann passieren,das du hartnäckig bleiben mußt. Gerade wasser in verbindungsstellen findet die tkom erst dann,wenn die leitung schon komplett tot ist.


> Kann es auch mit der Fritzbox evtl. zusammen hängen?


 Eher nicht da es ja schonmal besser funzte, aber wenn du etwas alternatives zum testen hast kannst du es natürlich probieren. (wäre schön,wenn das andere gerät wenigstens einen sync ausgeben könnte)


----------



## Wazula (13. Mai 2012)

Kann es am RAM liegen?
Als ich angerufen hatte wurde gesagt das nicht mehr viele Ports frei sind. Liegt es vllt. an der Portdichte? 
Und das Endgerät muss das auch mit machen. Aber die Fritzbox kann das sonst würde garkeine Verbindung zu stande kommen oder?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Mai 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> Kann es am RAM liegen?


Nein. Ratenadaptive schaltungen laufen hier milionen-fach zuverlässig.Ich würde im gegenteil sogar sagen, das diese schaltung momentan dafür sorgt das überhaupt noch etwas halbwegs zuverlässig syncronisiert.


> Als ich angerufen hatte wurde gesagt das nicht mehr viele Ports frei sind. Liegt es vllt. an der Portdichte?


Theoretisch ja, praktisch nein. Soweit mir geläufig arbeitet die tkom in allen belangen mit 3facher sicherheit (auch wenn das nicht nötig wäre). Ein überbelegtes kabel in verbindung mit der tkom ist mir jedenfalls noch nicht unter gekommen.


> Und das Endgerät muss das auch mit machen. Aber die Fritzbox kann das sonst würde garkeine Verbindung zu stande kommen oder?


 Deine schlussfolgerung trifft zu. Was die box nicht kann, wird sie auch nicht machen. Was die provider aber noch nicht schalten (wegen problemen mit diversen dslam`s) ist seamless rate adaption. Das könnte die fritzbox z.b. auch und sorgt einfach nur dafür, das man bei starker änderung der leitungseigenschaften keinen resync mehr bekommt. (die sync-geschwindigkeit ändert sich ohne resync)


----------



## Wazula (16. Mai 2012)

So heute morgen mal mit der Telecom Telefoniert. Sie meinte das sie kein Sync bekommt. Dann Fragte sie ob wir ein Spezielles Kabel werwenden (DSL Kabel für IP Bassierte DSL-Anschlüsse) noch nie was davon gehört naja mit JA beantwortet. Keine Besserung mit ihrer Diagnose dann Fragte sie ob das Kabel von der Tkom sei - Nein - OK ich verbinde sie mit dem Kundencenter. Das tolle ist das KEINER weiß was so besonders an dem Kabel ist  Die Dame aus der Störungsabteilung nicht und der Herr im Kundencenter. Naja es sollte in 2 Tagen da sein, das Kabel, mal schauen was da so Speziell dran ist vllt. ist es ja Pink


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Mai 2012)

Telekom... 
Denen kann man den fehler mit positionsangabe auf dem silbertablett servieren und die finden ihn nicht.
Beim nächsten anruf solltest du denen mal erklären,das deine bitbelegung der träger ungleichmäßig und zu viel zu niedrig ist, aber die träger bis 2 mhz belegt sind. Zudem ist laut box die leitungsdämpfung um 2 db gestiegen und das innerhalb 2,5 wochen. Außerdem solltest du,wenn möglich, per handy anrufen und sagen,das du bereits nicht mehr telefonieren kannst.


----------



## Wazula (21. Mai 2012)

Bin zu ehrlich für diese Welt 
Also gestern angerufen Problem wie gesagt geschildert.
Tkom: Oh ja das ist eindeutig zu wenig, nur 2900 kbit/s -> Techniker ruft zurück: So habe ihr Profil zurück gesetzt...

Heute nachgeschaut:
Spektrum sieht wieder besser aus
Geschwinigkeit ist nicht mehr im Keller
Fehler sind jedemenge da
Ich lasse mal die Bilder sprechen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dazu kommt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Telefonie streikt immer wieder vlt. hätte ich doch vom Handy aus anrufen sollen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Mai 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> Bin zu ehrlich für diese Welt


Du auch? 


> Die Telefonie streikt immer wieder vlt. hätte ich doch vom Handy aus anrufen sollen


 Dann mußt du nochmal anrufen. Sag denen,das dein leitungsdurchsatz zwar etwas nach oben ging, dafür die leitung jetzt aber exorbitante fehlerraten produziert und die telefonie noch mehr streikt. (unbedingt vom handy aus anrufen, kost ja nix) Bringe auch mal vorsichtig an, das das problem schon beim letzten isp bestand und du langsam aber sicher die leitung in verdacht hast.


----------



## Wazula (21. Mai 2012)

So mim Handy angerufen. 
Dei Leitung wurde gemessen -> 5Minuten Gedudel  - Wir haben einen Fehler bei uns(Telekom) in der Leitung festgestellt wir ihn an einen Techniker weitergegeben. Mal schauen was jetzt so kommt.

Edit:
Und zufrüh gefreut das Spektrum hängt wieder bei ca. 4 Bits, Leitungskapazität bei 4000 kbit/s


----------



## Wazula (22. Mai 2012)

Der Techniker hat nun zurückgerufen
Es sind Fehler auf der Leitung jedoch muss er Vorort kommen um die Leitung genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Er hat auch darauf hingewiesen das Kosten entstehen können. Der Termin ist nun nächste Woche.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (22. Mai 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> Er hat auch darauf hingewiesen das Kosten entstehen können.


 Ich halte das für eine floskel und du solltest dich auch erstmal nicht auf irgendwas in der richtung einlasssen. Damit die wirklich was berechnen dürfen, müßte der fehler bei dir liegen.


----------



## Wazula (31. Mai 2012)

Es ist als noch kein Ende in sicht.
Der Techniker war da. Er war zufrüh da also konte ich nicht mit ihm reden, nur meine Oma . Also er war am Hausanschluss im Keller an der stelle an der das Telekom Kabel in unser Haus mündet. Er hat an der Stelle gemessen. Wenn das Haus abgeklemt ist sind keine Fehler da. Doch sobald das Haus angeschlossen wird fängt das Chaos an.

Nun nach wiederholten Anrufen bei der Telekom ist nun auch das "DSL Kabel für IP bassierte DSL Anschlüsse da" TAE -> RJ45 2Pins. Wenn ich das verwende kann die Fritzbox keine Verbindung aufbauen. 
An der Rot Makierten Stelle sind die Pins.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wieder umgesteckt auf das andere Kabel TAE -> RJ11 welches davor angeschlossen war.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. Mai 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> Es ist als noch kein Ende in sicht.
> Der Techniker war da. Er war zufrüh da also konte ich nicht mit ihm reden, nur meine Oma .


Das kenn ich, nur bei mir wars der vater. Der hat mir dann immer erzählt, was der techniker so gemeint hat und danach hatte ich dann beim isp rückmeldung gegeben. (so eine art "stille post", hat aber was gebracht )


> Er hat an der Stelle gemessen. Wenn das Haus abgeklemt ist sind keine Fehler da. Doch sobald das Haus angeschlossen wird fängt das Chaos an.


Wie ist das gemeint? Hat er einmal mit angeschlossener verkabelung im haus gemessen und einmal ohne? Da muß er doch direkt am apl gemessen haben.


> Nun nach wiederholten Anrufen bei der Telekom ist nun auch das "DSL Kabel für IP bassierte DSL Anschlüsse da" TAE -> RJ45 2Pins. Wenn ich das verwende kann die Fritzbox keine Verbindung aufbauen.


Das kabel ist aber von der belegung i.o. Eigentlich sollte es funzen...
Will die tkom eigentlich noch weiteres machen oder sagen sie, das es an eurer hausverkabelung liegt?


----------



## Wazula (1. Juni 2012)

> Wie ist das gemeint? Hat er einmal mit angeschlossener verkabelung im haus gemessen und einmal ohne? Da muß er doch direkt am apl gemessen haben.


Genau das APL haben wir im Haus unten im Keller. So wie ich das Verstanden habe hat er einmal das Kabel vom Haus ab gemacht und gemessen. Dann das Haus wieder angeklemmt und dann noch mal gemessen. Beim angeklemmten Zustand waren die Fehler da ergo-> muss am Haus liegen.
Die Telekom hat nichts weiteres gesagt außer das es am Haus liegt.
Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe wieso es mit dem einem Kabel "funktioniert"(RJ11) und mit dem anderen nicht(RJ45). Kann es sein das die Pole in der TAE *Dose* vertauscht sind?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Juni 2012)

Wazula schrieb:


> Genau das APL haben wir im Haus unten im Keller. So wie ich das Verstanden habe hat er einmal das Kabel vom Haus ab gemacht und gemessen. Dann das Haus wieder angeklemmt und dann noch mal gemessen. Beim angeklemmten Zustand waren die Fehler da ergo-> muss am Haus liegen.


Schlecht, jetzt kann es nur noch das haus-interne kabel oder deine tae-dose sein. Dem kabel passiert ja i.d.r. nix, also tippe ich auf die tae.
Wie schaut die verkabelung überhaupt aus? Im normalfall hast du apl->kabel->1. tae.


> Die Telekom hat nichts weiteres gesagt außer das es am Haus liegt.


Hab ich schon befürchtet. Mit dem satz hat sich die sache für den techniker und damit für die tkom erledigt.
Für 5 min. fehlersuche fehlte dem techniker anscheinend die lust. (er hätte zumindest eine defekte 1. tae ausschließen können, wenn er gewollt hätte) Aber wie heißt es so schön: "dummheit schafft freizeit".


> Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe wieso es mit dem einem Kabel "funktioniert"(RJ11) und mit dem anderen nicht(RJ45). Kann es sein das die Pole in der TAE *Dose* vertauscht sind?


 Kann zwar sein und könnte das phänomen bei dir erklären, aber dann müßte der anschluß schon seit anfang an so bescheiden laufen. Außerdem stellt sich dann die frage, die dose hat doch mit sicherheit ein tkom-techniker geklemmt und der wußte wirklich nicht, wie sie geklemmt werden muß? (die 1. dose nach dem apl macht immer die tkom, das kabel dazwischen ein elektriker oder man selbst)


----------



## Wazula (2. Juni 2012)

Mein Vater hatte erwähnt nach dem der Techniker da war das er die Dose mal an einen anderen Platz verlegt hatte... vlt. hat er dabei die Kabel vertauscht. Super das so ideen immer erst dann kommen... .


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Juni 2012)

Dann vertausche doch mal die drähte an der tae-dose. Passieren kann eigentlich nix.
Mir ist das beim probieren auch mal passiert, das ich die drähte vertauscht hatte. Danach hat das modem mit sehr niedriger datenrate und sehr "zäh" syncronisiert.


----------

